# Aurora loc & joiner vs. Tomy track ?



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Opinions needed. back in the 60's , my cousin and i ran t-jets on his loc & joiner track. The cars were all stock,except for a chosen few, we bough thte hop up kits , slicks, gear change and ran the wheels off of these littlebuggers. 
I now 45 + yr.s later have a tomy track. Was the loc & joiner that much smoother than tomy ? I do not have any NOS t-jets, but have a few AW'S, AND HAD TO PUT A WHOLE LOT MORE WORK INTO THEM TO RUN EVEN CLOSE TO THE ORIGINAL AURORA T-JET, but the track doesn't feel as smooth. 
So what I want to know from those that know are still have loc & joiner , is it better than Tomy track ? Also, could it be quality is sadly lacking on modern track ?


----------



## 58MGA Driver (Apr 15, 2013)

I, too, started in that era albeit with Atlas/Lionel track. I bought the Lionel adapter track so that I could use the then Aurora lock and joiner track, especially their squeeze track, wiggle track -- basically all of the trick tracks that Atlas did not put out. Also had the Tyco(S I believe) track and their adapter to Atlas. Even as a kid, back then, I thought that the Atlas system with their joiners and bottom lock gave the smoothest layout. That was confirmed over the years as my friends gave up on either Aurora or Atlas/Lionel because of their "pain in the neck joining procedures" and moved on to AFX. In my adult years playing with my nephews' various Lifelike or Tomy track, I have not changed my mind about the inherent superiority of the Atlas system.

The joiner for each rail can be pinched so that conductivity is maximized and that means that each track to track joint is tight. That tightness is made much more stable by using the locking clips under each track. I know that this is time consuming, but the result is worth it. The track is stable and their are no dead zones, even though I use a wallwart for each lane.

However, if your choice is between the original Aurora track and the new Tomy track -- I would prefer the older track. It is still available, and NOS is always the way to go. Oh, by the way, my nephews say that the AW track breaks or is warped, but that it is cheaper.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

back.to.ho said:


> So what I want to know from those that know are still have loc & joiner , is it better than Tomy track ? Also, could it be quality is sadly lacking on modern track ?


I have two tracks. The first is a 4X8 Lock & Joiner Road course. The second is a 4X12 Tomy/AFX Race course. I have had various Lock & Joiner since the 60's. I started with Tomy/AFX in about 2003. I have about 200 cars of only two types, original Aurora T-jets and original Aurora/AFX G plus (NOT THE TOMY VERSION SUPER G PLUS). No traction magnets only the downforce of the motor magnets.

I use metal track clips on both tracks to secure from underneath. This is in addition to the locks & joiners on the Model Motoring track. Both tracks are secured by screws to a Homosote base over plywood. Both tracks have McMasters strips for track aprons. Timing systems on both.

Here is my 2 cents on the subject:

I find Tomy Track superior when used with underneath track clips for the following reasons:

1. Deeper slot (for T-jets)
2. Ability to run magnet as well as non magnet cars well
3. Variety of track pieces available.

1. Lock & Joiner track is nice for nostalia purposes.
2. It also works best with underneath track clips to suppliment the lock & joiner and minimize bumps.
3. My G+ cars barely run on Lock & Joiner track. I believe this is caused by excessive downforce and/or rail height, but not sure. If I totally changed the setup/tire diameter, etc. they might run a little, but not worth the effort. 
4. Because of the shallower guidepin slot it does make for more challenging racing and preparations on T-jets.

Set-up and tires changes are unnecessary between the two tracks for T-Jet use. Tires seem more car dependent than plastic track dependent, in my opinion.


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, 58mga, glad to know my memory was right on, aurora loc & joiner was smoothr.

Mike, I am now running tomy, for availibilty, wide range of track pices and because, I don't feel like buying unseen aurora track and or pieces on flea bay ...thanks, guys:wave:


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

back.to.ho said:


> Thanks, 58mga, glad to know my memory was right on, aurora loc & joiner was smoothr.
> 
> Mike, I am now running tomy, for availibilty, wide range of track pices and because, I don't feel like buying unseen aurora track and or pieces on flea bay ...thanks, guys:wave:


With either tracks, if you can purchase and install track clips underneath, you track will be much smoother with no connectivity issues.

Metal track clips are pricey considering you need two per connection, but I believe they are worth it.

Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Mike:

Do the track clips from the AFX days work on the TOMY track, or is it a different clip? 

I'm a fan of the TOMY track; I've owned and raced on almost everybody's track, with the exception of Atlas and I find the current TOMY track to be the easiest to work with. That said i am in the middle of routing a couple tracks so i will probably have a sizeable amount of TOMY track for sale in the near future.

Tom


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

swamibob said:


> Hey Mike:
> 
> Do the track clips from the AFX days work on the TOMY track, or is it a different clip? Tom


Clips are different, just "Google" Tomy afx track clips. Available on ebay or online hobby shops. Not cheap, but really does a nice job keeping track together for good connection and smooth joints.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

having raced on both tracks many years

despite the nice screw holes in MM track, I much prefer the tomy track.

the tomy track has less opens(loss of power connections) than the MM
deeper guide pin slots
better downforce(less)
and on average smoother

JMHO


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They are both almost as good as Tyco track...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> They are both almost as good as Tyco track..


LOL
I converted my tyco track over to tomy!!LOL
got tired of the rail connectors separating!!
and the short guide pin slot


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am undecided between Tomy and L&J myself. I like Tomy's slot depth and curve assortment availability, but I also like junction turnoffs and other specialty track pieces not easily found in Tomy. I'm kinda on the fence trying to decide if I'll use both or just L&J. The extra slot depth is really nice, but all it takes in one shallow slotted track to ruin that advantage.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not sure if all the adapters are made, but maybe on ebay is the best bet

get the MM to afx adapter track, then afx to tomy.

then you can route the shallow slot deeper (had a friend do that)

just a thought


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Something to take into consideration, AFX just recently re-tooled all of their track molds. Much improved quality since the old molds were from 1986 and showing their age. The connection design os still the same as before, but the curves nest better for 4-10 lanes designs and the straights are just that, straight.

-Paul


----------

